# How to clean ink bottles



## VirginiaDigger (Aug 15, 2009)

what can i use to get ink out of an oild ink bottle?


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 15, 2009)

Bleach.


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 16, 2009)

Dawn Power Dissolver

 Works great on ink and many forms of gunk.  The best cleaner I have ever used.

 It is cheap too, about $2.50 a bottle that last a very long time.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 16, 2009)

For the record, I tested my graphic pen ink cleaner on old ink and it works. May be pricier than your other options though> You probably have bleach in the house. I haven't tried the power disolver on anything but baked on crud, but it definitely works on that better than enything else I've ever used.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 16, 2009)

greetings all,


 hi kate, hope your finding some stuff down your way. my question is about tumbling the inks that have off - center openings, like turtles...........i'm wondering how it's held in the tumbler.............  we dug a big sucker down in easton and all it held was 1890 - 1900 stuff............ take care all.

 jim


----------

